# We're in the news again!



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/...ivers-gang-up-to-exploit-passengers-ctxbvhv98

*Not fare: how Uber drivers gang up to exploit passengers*

..."_According to the researchers, drivers in the same area co-ordinate to log out of the taxi-hailing app so that their cars drop off the list of available rides._


_This causes prices to increase in line with the economics of supply and demand, with fares potentially rising to several times the normal rate."_


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Boohooo then they can take a cab for twice the money anyway.. MHO.. and I only read what was available to read without signing into the site.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

And PAX wait until the surge goes down before they request. Seems like this problem has an easy solution on both sides.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I heard this a long time ago and so heard uber has an algorithm that detects this. It shouldnt be hard to track if the same group of drivers tend to log off and on at the same time. 

In the early days of uber this was possible but uber is much more sophisticated now. I think this is just rider paranoia.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. Completely unfair how "independent contractors" would decide to set their own rate.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nomad said:


> Yes. Completely unfair how "independent contractors" would decide to set their own rate.


You can set your own rate but this is not the same. This is collaborating with others to manipulate a system meant to be used as an organic method of detecting supply and demand. An individual driver is free to go off line anytime he wants to wait out for a surge, but once collaborating with many to manipulate it you are in violation of the spirit of the app.

You can set your own rate. If your rate is $2 a mile on X, you are free to not accept a ride until theres a 2.7x surge. Thays your freedom as an IC


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

N=3 sample size, it must be true! /Sarcasm
Just because it's smarter to go offline before a known surge is about to occur, and wait for it, doesn't mean anyone is coordinating it.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

HazardousDescent said:


> N=3 sample size, it must be true!
> Just because it smarter to go offline before a known surge is about to occur, and wait for it, doesn't mean anyone is coordinating it.


You don't want to get pulled out of a busy bar/entertainment area just before bar closing or the event ends... Not collusion just plain common sense...


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> You can set your own rate but this is not the same. This is collaborating with others to manipulate a system meant to be used as an organic method of detecting supply and demand. An individual driver is free to go off line anytime he wants to wait out for a surge, but once collaborating with many to manipulate it you are in violation of the spirit of the app.


This is an article *claiming* that drivers are collaborating based on reading posts in this forum where drivers suggest going offline and waiting for surge in order to set their own rates. They take the sharing of individual strategy and claim conspiracy.

There are no threads where drivers discuss a coordinated plan to go offline at a certain time and place in order to create a false surge.

And the reality is that collaboration would have only worked about 3-4 years ago in cities where Uber was less than a year old. Once a city hits the 100 driver mark, 10-20 drivers colluding wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nomad said:


> This is an article *claiming* that drivers are collaborating based on reading posts in this forum where drivers suggest going offline and waiting for surge in order to set their own rates. They take the sharing of individual strategy and claim conspiracy.
> 
> There are no threads where drivers discuss a coordinated plan to go offline at a certain time and place in order to create a false surge.
> 
> And the reality is that collaboration would have only worked about 3-4 years ago in cities where Uber was less than a year old. Once a city hits the 100 driver mark, 10-20 drivers colluding wouldn't make much of a difference.


Yea i figured it was just paranoia. If an individual driver wants to stay off line and wait, he has every right to do so. Theres no collaboration.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea i figured it was just paranoia. If an individual driver wants to stay off line and wait, he has every right to do so. Theres no collaboration.


Not sayin' it wouldn't be nice if we could get some collaboration, though... heh... heh heh... heh... ahhhhh (my best Norm MacDonald impression)


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah passengers are really being exploited paying under $1 a mile (in some areas). Come on already.

What about me driving 10+ miles to pick you up for a $2.96 minimum ride payment?


----------

